# first Pin of peps



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello guys,

Today I started with the peptides with a low dose to test my self and this evening I will test the peps on my wife.

I used Ipamorelin and Mod GRF both at 50MCG shot POST WORKOUT 20 minutes.

after 20 minutes I felt Hungry and I waited 1 hour before the shot to have my lunch to amplify the fat loss property.

when I started to eat, I attacked a terrible hunger that made ??me eat 300Gr sweet potatoes and 200 gr tuna

I know that ipamorelin and Mod doesn't increase hunger, maybe the big release of Ghrelin have done this?

Anyway I feel very well.

Next shot pre bed.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

BodyEnergy said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Today I started with the peptides with a low dose to test my self and this evening I will test the peps on my wife.
> 
> ...


I'm kinda starting to think it depends on a person. I'm pinning GHRP2 + Mod GRF for a week now and no hunger or other negative side effects so far, at least none that I could notice. Positive effects are showing though.


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes sure, my wife no hunger and good sleep.

Me high hunger and very bad sleep last night.

And i started with half of sat. Dose.

Anyone suggest me how to help me during peps during the night?

Why ipam and mod made me anxious and the night was suffered?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

BodyEnergy said:


> Yes sure, my wife no hunger and good sleep.
> 
> Me high hunger and very bad sleep last night.
> 
> ...


You yourself sound anxious to me.. i don't think it's the peps, try and relax a bit

Where did you get your peptides?

Ones of the reasons i went with toms was because i wanted exactly what was suppose to be in the bottle and not have to think that it maybe something else in there.


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> You yourself sound anxious to me.. i don't think it's the peps, try and relax a bit
> 
> Where did you get your peptides?
> 
> Ones of the reasons i went with toms was because i wanted exactly what was suppose to be in the bottle and not have to think that it maybe something else in there.


Yes i am a little stressed and i have some issues during the sleep, what i would to try is to use only ipamorelin pre bed and add mod grf in few days increasing the dosage.

The peps are from purepeptidesuk.

I saw paul feedback on it and they seems good.

Tom's peps i will order next time.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Pure Peptides UK should be fine. I've been using their peps for the last couple of months. Originally I used GHRP-2 with Mod and this did leave me very hungry 20 mins after the shot but since changing to IPAM I don't have any hunger issues. This could just be the fact that you have additional hunger after your workout. I always have increased hunger after working out and if you are waiting 20 mins after working out to eat then this could just be increased.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BodyEnergy said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Today I started with the peptides with a low dose to test my self and this evening I will test the peps on my wife.
> 
> ...


there is no need to wait an hour to eat this by itself is probably why you eat a lot, your not taking more advantage of any fat burning by extended the time period before eating, as the GH pulse will release FFA into the blood stream if they are not used then they won't be burned off so no advantage at all to waiting...

IPAM is a 3rd generation peptide there should be no hunger, i am using Pure Peptides IPAM at the moment at a dose above saturation and there is no hunger.....



neverminder said:


> I'm kinda starting to think it depends on a person. I'm pinning GHRP2 + Mod GRF for a week now and no hunger or other negative side effects so far, at least none that I could notice. Positive effects are showing though.


GHRP-2 should not give you hunger only GHRP-6 as this mimics Ghrelin.....


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

with me its different though ghrp2 does make me hungry very hungry ..

i bought it from southern research peps so it should be what it says on the bottle ..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there can be a small hunger increase from GHRP-2 but it should not make you very hungry.....


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Ok Paul, but the issue now is the sleep.

It's ok for you if I use only Ipamorelin pre bed instead of the full combo?

And put MOD GRF slowly increasing the dosage?

This morning I feel tired and headache is going to act...

My Pep's schedule

Morning 100MCG/100MCG (Ipam and Mod Grf ) 20 min. Before low impact cardio train

Post workout 100MCG/100MCG (Ipam and Mod Grf ) 20 min. post Weight Train

Pre swim 100MCG/100MCG (Ipam and Mod Grf ) 2 times a week 30 min. before

Pre Bed 100MCG Ipam immediately Pre bed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BodyEnergy said:


> Ok Paul, but the issue now is the sleep.
> 
> It's ok for you if I use only Ipamorelin pre bed instead of the full combo?
> 
> And put MOD GRF slowly increasing the dosage?


i am slightly confused by your post mate....

are you saying your sleep is not good?

there is no rule to say that you cannot use just IPAM before bed and it could be a dosing thing but if it was me i would use 50mcg of both IPAM and Mod GRF rather than 100mcg of just IPAM....

the saturation dose is 1mcg per KG and many just use 100mcg even if they are not 100kg as it is easier to dose but there is nothing at all to say you cannot use less and build up......in fact this is a sensible approach


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> there can be a small hunger increase from GHRP-2 but it should not make you very hungry.....


At 100mcg (when I'm around 95 weight) ghrp6 gives me little hunger, where as ghrp2 sends me ravenous. I could never explain it - so I just go with the flow and use two when one would want six lol


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i am slightly confused by your post mate....
> 
> are you saying your sleep is not good?
> 
> ...


Yes Paul if you read a few post above you can see that yesterday I had the first dose pre bed.

and I had a Bad night ever

the first couple of hours was been a deep sleep but I woke up after 2 hours and I got headache and sleeplessness.

And Now I am tired with headache


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

headaches are normally because your are dehydrated is this the case you think?


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> headaches are normally because your are dehydrated is this the case you think?


I don't know, maybe because I slept bad and less, anyway, I will try to use Sat Dose at pre bed Only Ipam and in the next days I will add gradually Mod Grf if with Ipamorelin only I will sleep well.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

BodyEnergy said:


> I don't know, maybe because I slept bad and less, anyway, I will try to use Sat Dose at pre bed Only Ipam and in the next days I will add gradually Mod Grf if with Ipamorelin only I will sleep well.


Mate all this lack of sleep has nothing to do with the peptides infact they should help with sleep

I think its because you took the peps you have felt anxious and inturn has hindered sleep mate plus as said dehydration will cause headaches.

No need to add the mod grf gradually it wont make any difference and its pointless


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> Mate all this lack of sleep has nothing to do with the peptides infact they should help with sleep
> 
> I think its because you took the peps you have felt anxious and inturn has hindered sleep mate plus as said dehydration will cause headaches.
> 
> No need to add the mod grf gradually it wont make any difference and its pointless


of course I think the anxiety given by the first shot had me feel anxious, the next shot pre bed, it will be done as per schedule and we wil see what will happen.

Thank you


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Since I started using GHRP2 + Mod GRF I sleep like I was in a coma. Because of the fact that I drink a lot of water throughout the day I used to wake up every night 4 times to take a leak. I now only wake up once. And the skin is as smooth as baby's ass - every broad would envy this.


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Last shot pre bed, i toke 50mg htp triptofane and i slept like a baby.

Good sensation!


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Now after 5 days that I am using Combo Ipa/mod:

Now I am sleeping like a king ( finally )

may be a sensation but I saw more vascularity and body cleaning during a workout.

No sides only good impression till now.

Great


----------

